# Farewell, Thunderbolt.



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I will miss this Dev community. Though there was good builds and helpful people, I need a better phone with decent battery life. I wish you all the best and thank you to everyone that helped me out.


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

What phone did you end up going with?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Razr. I got a really good deal on one and I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

maxx or standard one?

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Standard. I used it all day today with no issues and it's still stock. Getting ICS tomorrow after I root. This thing is a BLAZIN' fast.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

dillanshives said:


> Standard. I used it all day today with no issues and it's still stock. Getting ICS tomorrow after I root. This thing is a BLAZIN' fast.


Nice, sounds like that transition to dual core is treating you well!

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Yessir. It only ended up costing me 30 bucks after I sold my Bolt, too. Sweet deal for a contract that's almost up.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

dillanshives said:


> Yessir. It only ended up costing me 30 bucks after I sold my Bolt, too. Sweet deal for a contract that's almost up.


That is a good deal. Rooting?

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Confusing at first with the locked bootloader, if thats what you're asking. I had to flash to an ics leak first then move to an ics rom. Its all smooth sailing now. I don't think i'm going to be changing ROMs very often because it is a complete pain.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Confusing at first with the locked bootloader, if thats what you're asking. I had to flash to an ics leak first then move to an ics rom. Its all smooth sailing now. I don't think i'm going to be changing ROMs very often because it is a complete pain.


I could never make it thru the day with a razr. My maxx on the other hand is treating me well! I haven't been able to kill it yet! If that phone gets you thru the day, you must live on wifi & 3g...am I right?

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Confusing at first with the locked bootloader, if thats what you're asking. I had to flash to an ics leak first then move to an ics rom. Its all smooth sailing now. I don't think i'm going to be changing ROMs very often because it is a complete pain.


It's not bad at all as long as you're not switching android versions, and using safestrap 2.0. Go check out www.droidrzr.com. It's very active for the Razr ;-)

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I could never make it thru the day with a razr. My maxx on the other hand is treating me well! I haven't been able to kill it yet! If that phone gets you thru the day, you must live on wifi & 3g...am I right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


I have autosync off, because I don't need it. Location settings are disabled. Interactive setting on the cpu with 600/300 when the screen is off so it pretty much goes into a deep sleep after 30 seconds of the screen being off. I can get 34 hours with 4g only and 50% screen brightness and 2 1/2 hours of screen on time. That's excellent for me. I'm running Arctic.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Hey does anybody know if I bought a used Sprint HTC EVO 4G LTE could I flash that phone to work with Verizon replacing my thunderbolt so I don't lose my unlimited data? I think the Sim card in the bolt is bigger though but wouldn't any Verizon dealer be able to give me a new Sim card?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Won't work. The radios operate on different bands.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Won't work. The radios operate on different bands.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What do you mean? I know the SIM cards wont be the same but im almost positive it takes the same sim card as a galays nexus, why cant I go to the Verizon store and just ask for a new SIM card?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Just because two phones have a sim slot doesnt mean the radios can just magically transmit at the same frequencies.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea never mind I know what you mean the evo had 1900mhz LTE radios while a Verizon LTE is 700mhz. kinda sucks I like the new evo might switch to Sprint.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Its a pretty sweet phone. I wouldnt mind getting one but sprint sucks where i live.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Hey does anybody know if I bought a used Sprint HTC EVO 4G LTE could I flash that phone to work with Verizon replacing my thunderbolt so I don't lose my unlimited data? I think the Sim card in the bolt is bigger though but wouldn't any Verizon dealer be able to give me a new Sim card?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Thunderbolt (and other Verizon phones) have an LTE SIM
Sprint, AT&T, T-Mobile, ect use a GSM SIM.

Moral of the story is just cause it fits doesn't mean it'll work. I was gonna make a horrible reference to animals and humans, as I know you'd understand, but I assume this works as effectively on most people.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The animal human reference would have been awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Haha thanks for the replies everyone!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sprint is terrible...at least from my experience..I wouldn't switch to them for a phone


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm staying with Verizon, keeping my unlimited data, and there's [almost] NOTHING they can do about it!!


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I am too screw Sprint actually I'm just gonna save some more money so I can buy a galaxy s2 on. EBay and then grandfather my unlimited data plan.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

keep in mind that "off contract" means exactly that - there's no obligation from Verizon to provide any continuity in your plan from month to month. in other words, they can decide at any time, for any reason, to cancel your unlimited data without a binding contract.

it may still look like the best option for some people, but I'm expecting to see a lot of very angry customers with brand new phones and newly limited data plans in six or seven months.

personally, I'm looking hard at pre-paid carriers for the end of my current contract.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting what prepaid plan r u looking at?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

unless I dig up some horror stories, it'll probably be SIMple Wireless. they run on the T-Mobile network, which is pretty solid where I live, the price is good, and it's easy to find an unlocked version of basically any phone my wife or I would want. I think we'll go off contract and stick on VZW with our current phones for a while as we shop around first, though.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Any buzz about the DROID INCREDIBLE 4G LTE by HTC announced yesterday?

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Are the features and specs out yet?


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Are the features and specs out yet?


Yes. They are on the Verizon website.

Doug B.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Nexus is still the phone I would choose...I was playing with one in the Verizon store and man that thing was FAST!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Hey does anybody know if I bought a used Sprint HTC EVO 4G LTE could I flash that phone to work with Verizon replacing my thunderbolt so I don't lose my unlimited data? I think the Sim card in the bolt is bigger though but wouldn't any Verizon dealer be able to give me a new Sim card?
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


 Verizon will not turn on a sprint phone nor would sprint turn on a Verizon one. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## the internet (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^ Verizon will give you a new SIM card... though they seemed pretty confused when I went to get one the other day. But Sprint operates on the GSM network whereas Verizon is on CDMA. They are not interchangeable.

I just got my Razr MAXX in the other day, and it's been an amazing upgrade. My T-Bolt had a good run, but it just doesn't do what I want anymore, that, and the lack of dev support kinda stinks (don't get me wrong, I'm glad and was happy for all that our devs did for us. I mean that HTC was more than lacking.) I'll be selling my 'bolt to my friend as he needs something new, but I can't say that I'll miss it. The new phone is just so much better all-around.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Well I hear ya man! Monday I'm getting my Samsung Galaxy S3 32gb but I'll still be in the Thunderbolt community! It's still an awesome phone I couldn't quite get rid of it so I gave it to my little sister!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had the tbolt since the release date. I got the gnex on release date and mostly use the tbolt for messing around now. I like the phone,but the lack of support from HTC wrt upgrading is atrocious imho. The fact that ICS has been out for many months and HTC can't release an update or at least the ril is bogus. I love the gnex. I don't think I'll ever buy another HTC again. Companiesshouldnt release phones if they can't update them in a responsible manner. ICS and JB are great and this hardware could easily handle them. Just my opinion.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

reefster said:


> I've had the tbolt since the release date. I got the gnex on release date and mostly use the tbolt for messing around now. I like the phone,but the lack of support from HTC wrt upgrading is atrocious imho. The fact that ICS has been out for many months and HTC can't release an update or at least the ril is bogus. I love the gnex. I don't think I'll ever buy another HTC again. Companiesshouldnt release phones if they can't update them in a responsible manner. ICS and JB are great and this hardware could easily handle them. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Fyi the ril is not open source. So it will never be released. I think HTC done a great job with updates. After all they fixed most of the issues that plagued the phone from the start. You show me one carrier let alone one phone manufacture that has ever updated their phones in a Timely manner? As far as ics goes we still have August to get through before we can even start to complain about the update. So don't you think your complaint is a little premature?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Razr Maxx is only current phone I would even consider.

Luke


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Fyi the ril is not open source. So it will never be released. I think HTC done a great job with updates. After all they fixed most of the issues that plagued the phone from the start. You show me one carrier let alone one phone manufacture that has ever updated their phones in a Timely manner? As far as ics goes we still have August to get through before we can even start to complain about the update. So don't you think your complaint is a little premature?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm just putting out my opinion. I'm really not interested in getting into an argument with you or anyone else. The problem is that since the ril isn't released and hasn't been able to be replicated, development hasn't been advanced. And that is what I personally love about this community. I know the ril isn't open source and I'm aware that only nexus devices are updated promptly, but if HTC was cool they would let development advance. If anyone is going to put me down or complain about my personal opinion, don't bother. I really don't care. I'm happy where I'm at.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its not an argument. No phone maker will ever release the ril. It just isn't going to happen ever.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

lukesdiesel said:


> Razr Maxx is only current phone I would even consider.
> 
> Luke


After having the OG Razr, I have to say, the MAXX is overrated, I mean, If you plan on using the phone so much that you have no life then it's great, but I get about 36 hours on my razr with just over 3 hours of screen on time without trying. A regular day for me has about 5 hours of screen on time and I make it easy on 4g.) I honestly don't know why people seem to think that the razr has such horrible battery life. Mine ended up being free after I sold my OG Droid and TB for a total of 310. My razr was 280 and the case was 9.99. Enough money left over to buy lunch and play with my shiny new toy!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Basically everyone uses the phone different. If they stream a lot of stuff or play games a lot. It can drain the battery fast. I know if I tether my bolt my battery will last 2 hrs top. If I don't I can do about 12. Why I like to use ymmv when talking about battery life. The razr sounds like a phone for people looking for good battery life. To bad it has an encrypted bootloader. If my wife didn't like a slide keyboard I would of told her about the razr.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Basically everyone uses the phone different. If they stream a lot of stuff or play games a lot. It can drain the battery fast. I know if I tether my bolt my battery will last 2 hrs top. If I don't I can do about 12. Why I like to use ymmv when talking about battery life. The razr sounds like a phone for people looking for good battery life. To bad it has an encrypted bootloader. If my wife didn't like a slide keyboard I would of told her about the razr.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Supposedly the bootloader will be unlocked "soon". I'll believe it when I see it. What would the unlocked bootloader do for this device anyway? I mean, I'm rooted and Rommed with a way to get back to stock with RSD Lite.. Development would be faster, but other than that? A locked bootloader hasn't really impacted me as much as I thought it would. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

To be able to run custom kernels and not stock. I am sure there's a few other things I am forgetting. Been up almost 24 hrs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

And I as well. I hate working long shifts. Not even supposed to have my phone on me. lol


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I want the Maxx so I don't have to worry about running out of battery life. If your going 30hrs+ on a standard Razr then you not acutally use your phone.

Luke


----------

